# Bug out? When?



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I am rapidly getting to the point that if I were to be along during a bug out I would be dead weight.

Then I began to ask myself what would be the circumstances that bugging out would be better than standing in place? What is the likely hood of that much of a SHTF?

Sometimes when we have an ides, new took, or top; we look for reasons to use it. Is that a danger? Will people bug out to their disadvantage?

No answers here just questions. What do you think?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I think bugging out is a last resort. It opens you up to all kinds of danger. A fortified and well supplied stronghold is a far better option, with surroundings that you are familiar with.
Bugging out should only be done if, for some reason, your current location is no longer safe or sustainable.

Eminent attack is not a good reason to bug out. Tainted water supply, lack of stored food, or moderate damage to your shelter are not good reasons either. Total destruction of shelter, overwhelming, unwinable attack, or total lack of water would be good reasons.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bugging out is no longer an option. I'm to old, crippled up, and ornery to move or run from my location. I will defend my local with all my might etc. Sure you may over run me eventually but I will inflict some damage. Enjoy what's left if anything. 

Makes things easier to prep for once you realize your situation. Don't have to waste time and money preparing for something that simply isn't going to happen.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> I am rapidly getting to the point that if I were to be along during a bug out I would be dead weight.
> 
> Then I began to ask myself what would be the circumstances that bugging out would be better than standing in place? What is the likely hood of that much of a SHTF?
> 
> ...


Bugging out is for young people, if you can't do it then prepare NOT to do it.

That may mean reorganizing your preps or your location but if your gut says stay in place it is the smart move.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I am too old to bug out anywhere.
I will stay put and deal with whatever comes as best I can.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Too old... get through my beagle and my .308 and you can roll me over and f*** me. I am prepared to stay in place for almost as long as I need


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never did plan on bugging out. This is where you will find us. Gate locked well guarded. Approach with care .
No where to run to that became clear when we started all this.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I think bugging out is a last resort. It opens you up to all kinds of danger. A fortified and well supplied stronghold is a far better option, with surroundings that you are familiar with.
> Bugging out should only be done if, for some reason, your current location is no longer safe or sustainable.
> 
> Eminent attack is not a good reason to bug out. Tainted water supply, lack of stored food, or moderate damage to your shelter are not good reasons either. Total destruction of shelter, overwhelming, unwinable attack, or total lack of water would be good reasons.


This is perfectly said. I totally agree.

To bug out is to put yourself in harms way and should be done ONLY for sake of necessity.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We learn quickly the greatest danger is when on the move. A few can take out many. We also learn the hardest objective is one in the defend.
While you can only defend for so long without the ability to assault. Working from a good defended position gives you the time to get it right 
We plan to be a very hard target.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The only way I would bug out is if my location became unlivable, possible, but unlikey. I can understand people who live in the inter city needing to leave if the modern necessaries in life became no more.
Everything I have to survive is right here, no way I could take it all with me. To walk away and take my chances on the road doesn't seem logical to me......then again, one never knows.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Alot depends on your location. Defend against a CAT5 hurricane or a huge wildfire? But on the other hand, no sense to bug out without a destination & the means to get there. BNug out & sit in traffic for hours?

There is no right or wrong answer.


----------

